# Thinking about selling plans



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

No my name is not Ted. And I only have a handful for now.

It occurred to me on one of my recent projects, based on the feedback I was getting, that people might actually be interested in knowing more details about my creations so they can make them themselves. I already make a sketchup model for just about everything I make, so taking it one step further to make a set of plans would not be all that difficult.

Surely I'm not the first person with this idea, and there are lots of other things to consider: what host to make posts and handle transactions, how much to charge, how much to put in the plans, how to draw a big enough audience to make it worthwhile, etc.

I guess my main questions are:

*1.* how much should I put in plans - is it just a drawing of parts with dimensions, or would you prefer to actually spell out all the cuts and methods used to create the product from raw materials to finished product?

*2.* I'm just a hobbyist who likes to share. What would I have to do to draw enough interest in plans, for sale now, to make it worth the effort and hosting fees, etc?

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Samgar (Oct 19, 2018)

You could do it simply as shop drawings like Ejner Handberg's series. found here.
https://www.amazon.com/Ejner-Handberg/e/B001KCP8FE%3Fref=dbs_a_mng_rwt_scns_share


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I find the general plans in Fine Woodworking Magazine to usually be sufficient to build a project. Basically they are exploded parts diagrams with inset details and annotation with dimensions and any special details.

The "expanded" plans you buy from them are diagrams with dimensions of each part, a Sketchup model, and a copy of the original magazine article which gives the details and pictures. 
These are sufficient for a typical woodworker to build the project. 
I think just a three-view cad drawing with dimensions would be sufficient for smaller projects, perhaps an additional parts sheet w/dimensions for more complex projects.

The step-by-step really isn't needed (speaking for myself), but some details on the more difficult aspects can really help. Good photos too!

FWW seems to sell their projects for $10-$20 (digital) but without the credibility of the designer and rep of the magazine, you would have to price them a lot less.

Perhaps a series of type-specific project collection e-books may be a better option?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Skip the commercial aspect and share your process here in a build blog like so many others do. The feedback is rewarding, you are helping others, and you don't have to deal with all the "business" hassles for what I suspect would be minimal returns.
... pay it forward.

Just my opinion…


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't forget FWW has (for now) a much greater audience and much larger volume so they can sell plans for less. I'd think you'd have to price them a lot higher if you want to make a business out of it. Then you'd have to include a lot more detail, pictures, maybe Youtube videos. It can get quickly out of hand. I agree with Shipwright, pay it forward. You see a lot of that here with Toys and Joys projects.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Skip the commercial aspect and share your process here in a build blog like so many others do. The feedback is rewarding, you are helping others, and you don't have to deal with all the "business" hassles for what I suspect would be minimal returns.
> ... pay it forward.
> 
> Just my opinion…
> ...


+1 *AGRREE* :<)))


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> Skip the commercial aspect and share your process here in a build blog like so many others do. The feedback is rewarding, you are helping others, and you don't have to deal with all the "business" hassles for what I suspect would be minimal returns.
> ... pay it forward.
> 
> Just my opinion…
> ...





> Skip the commercial aspect and share your process here in a build blog like so many others do. The feedback is rewarding, you are helping others, and you don't have to deal with all the "business" hassles for what I suspect would be minimal returns.
> ... pay it forward.
> 
> Just my opinion…
> ...


You guys would be happy to know I'm already doing that.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's always worth a try but unless the project is so unique & complicated, many people can just make it from a photo, those who can't do that may be interested but I find woodworkers to be a thrifty bunch so keep you price very reasonable and easy to send a PDF online.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, I was thinking something like $5-$10 each… maybe a little more for a huge project. Right now I could put maybe 10-20 plans up on a site and just have them sitting there for whoever is interested… I'd add a handful a year until my older years I'd have a nice little library available.

I'm always willing to talk about my projects and provide whatever details are needed here, I do think it's fun and I like to help people out. Sometimes it's nice to have clear plans laid out though, and putting those together does take a little extra work. Perhaps Lumberjocks isn't the intended audience here. I don't know, just seemed like a nice "passive" thing to do that I could accumulate over time, just available to whomever found them interesting or wanted a bit more detail.

I have a friend who hosts photos on Squarespace, and he says he pays about $200 per year for that. So at $5-10 a pop, I'd have to make more sales than I think I realistically could for a few years anyway. I don't really do youtube (though that is appealing), but again I just don't think I'd draw the audience.

These are the things holding be back I guess.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> You guys would be happy to know I m already doing that.
> 
> - jamsomito


Yes, I am at least. 
My point was mostly that it would likely not be worth the effort as a money maker.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

If you charge money for plans you will be expected to respond to questions. 
I don't see any way it could be profitable.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I will not be buying any plans. There is not many things I can't do by looking at it or a picture of it. If I have a project someone on lumberjocks wanted plans for it would be theirs for free. I usually rough sketch something and that's what I use for plans not very detailed.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Look at the people selling plans and making bucks and see what they are doing: John Heisz, Woodgears, Jay Bates, April Wilkerson, etc. Also people who sell plans for complicated pieces like clocks and orreries.


----------



## mangorockfish (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm with shipwright. I once tried to turn a hobby into a business and it ruined both aspects for me.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I don't think you could charge enough to make it worth your while. I agree with Shipwright too.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I usually see a few different models but they all need a platform to draw users too the project plans. most of the time it involves YouTube. Some try to be entertaining (Steve Ramsey) or master woodworkers. They need to show enough to get your interest and leave out enough to make the plans needed. I often feel that I can reverse engineer the project but if they have done well I usually buy the plans as a donation to their time spent. It may be an uphill battle for an average Joe.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

For what its worth I am a rank beginner, little in the way of skill will only a bad saw and table saw for major tools. As a beginner detailed plans of a project would be quite valuable. I want to make a display box for my wifes oil lamp. I have a drawing I can put measurement to and the joints are simple but i am unsure of construction. What you have to offer is needed but I agree with the others about making it a business, don't ruin the joy you get from what you do by trying to make it a business then its just work


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> I usually see a few different models but they all need a platform to draw users too the project plans. most of the time it involves YouTube. Some try to be entertaining (Steve Ramsey) or master woodworkers. They need to show enough to get your interest and leave out enough to make the plans needed. I often feel that I can reverse engineer the project but if they have done well I usually buy the plans as a donation to their time spent. It may be an uphill battle for an average Joe.
> 
> - controlfreak


I've bought maybe a handful of plans that were 10 bucks or less as a way to say thanks for the entertainment. The YouTube video showed me everything I needed except maybe a cut list diagram so the plans weren't needed but its a nice gesture to say thanks for posting the content.


----------

